# The official "this was obviously used as temp score" thread



## RiffWraith (Dec 11, 2011)

I will start:

Score: Battlestar Galactica main title sequence (original 1978 series)

Temp: Star Wars main title sequence (original 1977 film)

You get the idea.

Let's have 'em!


----------



## Andrew Christie (Dec 11, 2011)

Score: Most action/sci-fi movies from 2005-2008
Temp: Batman Begins

Score: Most action/sci-fi movies from 2008-2010
Temp: The Dark Knight

Score: Most action/sci-fi movies from 2010-present
Temp: Inception


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL


----------



## bluejay (Dec 12, 2011)

Couple of really, really obvious or well-known ones that always jump out at me...

The Golden Compass: "Riding Iorek"
Temp track: ET flying theme

Transformers: "Sam at the Lake"
Temp track: Dead Already from American Beauty

Hancock: the orchestral action stuff
Temp track: Elfman's Spiderman score


----------



## Lex (Dec 12, 2011)

300:all choral bits
Temp: Titus
    

alex


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Dec 12, 2011)

Brave Heart
Robin Hood (Michael Kamen)
Pirates Of the Carib.
American Beauty

I hear those scores quoted in commercials and films so often I can't begin to mention.


----------



## Ed (Dec 12, 2011)

Lex @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> 300:all choral bits
> Temp: Titus
> 
> 
> alex



I noticed even more than that I think! 

I swear I heard a "famous" trailer track ripped off by Alan Silvestri in Night at the Museum 2 near the end. Might even been one of yours lol.


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 12, 2011)

http://youtu.be/2Ig9vfAAGgQ

transformers 3


----------



## dedersen (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, I guess "The Battle" from Gladiator and Holst's "Mars" is almost too obvious to mention.


----------



## sbkp (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty sure I've read this was the actual temp:

Score: Williams - Star Wars - Dune Sea/Jawa Transport
Temp: Stravinsky - Rite of Spring - Second Part (Introduction)

There are tons of things that are ripped off - but were they temped that way or just ripped off?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 13, 2011)

Five Soundtrack Scores Commonly Recycled in the Trailers of Other Films

What about 2001 - A Space Odyssey where the temp track was kept and replaced the Alex North Score!



Another interesting one!:



I also remember a bit from Pirates of the Caribbean which was a direct quote from the slow middle theme from 'Jupiter - The Planets', however I can't remember which bit from Pirates.


----------



## Jonik (Dec 13, 2011)

I feel quite sorry for Steve Jablonsky with those Transformers comparisons. To me it feels like he was forced into getting the music as close to the temp score as possible... 

I might be wrong though!!


----------



## Nostradamus (Dec 13, 2011)

This seems to be a rip off:

Mark Isham - Spartan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUghPMp-fuo

Mike Foyle - Firefly:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9MCwxyHVcM

Concerning Firefly you have to listen to the song until the hook line appears, then it becomes obvious.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 13, 2011)

A dance tune ripping off a soundtrack cue? Get outta here!


----------



## Nostradamus (Dec 13, 2011)

The dance track is the older one.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 13, 2011)

Nostradamus @ Tue Dec 13 said:


> The dance track is the older one.


Oh really... that is interesting. Get me and my suppositions. :\


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 13, 2011)

Nostradamus @ Tue Dec 13 said:


> This seems to be a rip off:
> 
> Mark Isham - Spartan
> 
> ...



I have to say that is coincidence, and nothing else. I hardly doubt Isham heard that and said, "yeah - I am going to use that!" It's a typical ostinato (would that be considered an ostinato?) with a typical progression. I am sure there are many more pieces that sound very similiar.

Cheers.


----------



## David Story (Dec 13, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Tue Dec 13 said:


> A dance tune ripping off a soundtrack cue? Get outta here!



Here's a site full of them for just one composer, John Barry:
http://www.whosampled.com/sampled/John%20Barry/?sp=1

And there's more. Some composers have a talent for hooks as great as any pop star.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 13, 2011)

Jonik @ Tue Dec 13 said:


> I feel quite sorry for Steve Jablonsky with those Transformers comparisons. To me it feels like he was forced into getting the music as close to the temp score as possible...
> 
> I might be wrong though!!




... but pretty normal for many people in these days, and not only in film-music....


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 13, 2011)

I wonder if someone tries to post Horner's ripoffs will this site crash? Hmmm.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU2isKnpLqE\

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG9-j3eevL4

---------------------------------------------------------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... RJT4#t=62s

Brian Eno has probably been used as temp music more than anyone. 

---------------------------------------------------------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6Ksrmbwr1s&feature=related (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6Ksrmbw ... re=related)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... yM_Q#t=66s

---------------------------------------------------------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p8ZvrpkZSY


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 25, 2012)

I swear, back in the 1970's every horror film must have been temp'd with Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells, which in itself was a temp! But at least those that were faced with repeating Oldfield weren't _that _blatant; Goblin's Superia, Myrow and Seagrave's Phantasm, Michael Kamen's Dead Zone. Even John Carpenter's Halloween had to have been at least a little inspired by it -Though JC was quite modest in his appreciation of Herrmann as well. Many, many more films, some obscure. Too many to list.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 25, 2012)

I remember reading an interview with Danny Elfman when asked how to get into the business, and he flatly said to try to imitate everyone else just short of blatant plagiarism, as that is in high demand and will get you some work. But if you really want to be good at it, you need to sound like no one else, and have your own sound - though that may not get you anywhere. 

There's also something enlightening here, but a double edged sword. It makes you realize how so much music may sound like a canned orchestra (or canned anything) and be "serviceable", but it also makes you appreciate timing in composition in a new way, as well as music editing. 

Anyway, silly thread, but fun.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing to do with temp plagiarism, but Am I the only person that instantly heard U2's "One Love" verse when hearing Silvestri's main theme for "Night at the Museum"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXaLkaqzxmc 33 seconds in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDwsEdlSMJY 14 seconds in.

I'm sure it wasn't a conscious rip off, and I think Silvestri's score was brilliant, but the melody and harmony are very, very close...

~C


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 26, 2012)

Theme from the original Rocky

Ides of March: Vehicle

Check out the guitar solo / bridge @ 1:27 in Vehicle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRu93TEcSl8

and compare to same in Rocky @ 1:07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioE_O7Lm0I4

Jim Peterik of the Ides of March goes on to form the band Survivor

and Survivor ends up doing the theme for the Rocky sequel "Eye of the Tiger"...

Maybe they're all just friends.


----------



## devastat (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a very recent one,

Shame - Unravelling (Harry Escott)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9MZUeeg2Ug&feature=related (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9MZUeeg ... re=related)

Thin Red Line - Journey to the Line (Hans Zimmer)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP0FiwopDIM


----------



## cc64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Not saying that the Nick Kershaw track was used for the temp at all but everytime i hear How to train your dragon i think of that song. The Kershaw song even has these sort-of irish flutes going on the instrumental melody. 

Maybe JP was a Kershaw fan or hater in the 80's and his sub-conscious was acting up when he wrote HTTYD ; )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ei2HSGeLHo from 40secs to 1 min

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN04vtNcrek from 2;21


----------

